# How do you tell your WS you are ending R?



## The-Deceived (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm pulling the plug. It's not healthy for me and it is not working.

I'm dealing with an unstable woman who has professed she'll "die" if I leave her. I worry about her safety and my kid's. 

Have any BS's here tried R, realized you couldn't do it and ended it?


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

I didn’t end up divorcing, but had that talk with a suicidal wife about 6 months into the R. Quite frankly, by that time I just no longer cared all that much about her. I forgave myself if she decided to end her own life; Just another bad choice in my mind that I was unwilling to blame myself for. She made her own choices. 

The kids? I would just deal with the kids when/if it happened. Let go of outcomes and just face stuff when it happens. Stop anticipating and plotting. The only “plotting” I did was keeping track of my alibi and records like her suicide note drafts. She’d been telling friends/family I was going to kill her and even threatened to frame me. (Yes, she was that nasty)

She could kill herself anyway. Had that conversation early on that I didn’t want her dead, but if she did all it would do is screw up the kids... I wouldn’t be devastated (or framed for murder). I also reinforced: If who she is doesn’t deserve to live, then why not change? There was the usual blameshift that I made her feel that way, and I did the usual _“I can’t make you feel... If I could, I would make you feel love toward me. You do that to yourself and I am not going to be responsible. I will not fix you. Find professional help.” _ And she was in IC at the time so I let her counselor know... it hadn’t come up; Shocking!

So, as far as the divorce; I just told her it was done. I couldn’t continue living like this and what she was offering wasn’t what I wanted anymore. Time for us to end.

That’s it. Short, to the point, and followed up with actions. I stopped pursuit or any real effort at “us”. When with the kids, I was a good father and treated her as a good mother. No anger, no arguments, no attitude. Like a sibling instead of a mate. Friendly, but not ‘interested’ or really caring all that much what she did with her life.


----------



## NotSo (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, I had a conversation with my WW and said, "I am ready to D you now. I am now mentally where you were when you decided to go outside of our marriage to search for something you did not want to do with me." I told her she has until Monday 5pm to agree to mediation D and share an attorney or I am filing with my own attorney.

Now, I am not fearful of her or my kids safety, I suppose that's a difference. I guess your the only one that can decide how, when, and where you actually go through with it. And, if your convinced you HAVE to do this for you and your children, there is no reason to postpone.

Good luck T-D


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Good luck TD. Stay strong.


----------



## kenmoore14217 (Apr 8, 2010)

wham bam thank you ma'am ..... do it now.


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

I guess you just tell them flat out.
I dont see any shame in saying you cant do this anymore,at least you tried.
You dont want to hurt them but then again the WS didnt give a crap about your feelings or the pain they put you through when they brought someone else into the marriage.
Hell they didnt even care about what it would do to the kids.
You can hold your head up and know that at least you really tried.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## totamm (May 1, 2012)

She cheated on you, breaking the marital vows, therefore you're under no obligation to provide for her health and well being.

You can't be a prisoner for the rest of your life because of fear of what she might do.


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

totamm said:


> She cheated on you, breaking the marital vows, therefore you're under no obligation to provide for her health and well being.
> 
> You can't be a prisoner for the rest of your life because of fear of what she might do.


Tell that to the Family Court Judge. 

Breaking a marriage contract means nothing to them. 
It is actually the only contract that someone can break and not suffer horrible legal repurcussions for it. According to my business law teacher at least.


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

Is it wrond to want to call of the R after a year or two?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

calvin said:


> Is it wrond to want to call of the R after a year or two?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 

I think if you put your heart into it and really tried to save a marriage, you should have no shame or guilt that in the end you just could not continue. When your spouse cheats on you, they killed off the person you married and added their own replacement. If the BS can't fall in love with or see themselves with the replacement, it is not their fault. They did the best they could given the circumstances that were thrown at them.


----------



## totamm (May 1, 2012)

Broken at 20 said:


> Tell that to the Family Court Judge.


Why tell a Family Court judge that he's not responsible for her health and well being after the divorce? The Family Court judge already knows this. 



Broken at 20 said:


> Breaking a marriage contract means nothing to them. It is actually the only contract that someone can break and not suffer horrible legal repurcussions for it. According to my business law teacher at least.


Many if not most people suffer horrible legal repurcussions from divorce including but not limited to financial losses, less time with their children, loss of their marital home, stresses from the legal process, etc. etc. 

It's a life changing event, not usually for the better. At least, not in the short term.

Even in the best case scenario, it means a lot more than nothing.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Does she have some kind of support? Friends? Family?


----------



## LetDownNTX (Oct 4, 2012)

calvin said:


> Is it wrond to want to call of the R after a year or two?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Im 3 years into R and I cant honestly say that I wont pull the plug still. I am not mentally ready to do that but each little thing that is said and done seems to reinforce why I should have given up a long time ago.


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

Broken at 20 said:


> Tell that to the Family Court Judge.
> 
> Breaking a marriage contract means nothing to them.
> It is actually the only contract that someone can break and not suffer horrible legal repurcussions for it. According to my business law teacher at least.


Yes but they lose their mechanic,landscaper,handyman,plumber,
financial planner and the list goes on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Call her mom/dad, bring over some of her stuff and her and drive off. 

As for explanation, I think that it's clear right now you're saying you need time/space to heal and work on you without the constant reminder. 

She should use this time to work on her and repair whatever is broken that would allow her to endanger her family. Not only did she have an affair but she chose to have an affair with someone affiliated with an organization known for violence. She also used drugs and was putting her children in harm's way.

As for reconciliation, I wouldn't say it's off the table but that's a lot to take right now.


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

How long have you been trying to R T D?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

His first thread is here

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/64959-she-cheated-wow.html#post1347923

D day was in November.


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks hope
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lovemytruck (Jul 3, 2012)

I heard a couple of suicide hints from my ex WW during the 8 months of attempted R before I moved out and proceeded to D.

I told her I would call the authorities and have her evaluated if she mentioned it again.

Telling her you are done?

Here is a bad story about my wind-down in the attempted R. I told her point blank, I am done with you and I am going to find someone else. It was while we were both lying in bed one morning. I also said that I was going to sign-up for a couple on-line dating sites. She thought I was full of BS until she received the credit card bill a few days later! Lol! Best $50 of revenge ever! I felt a little guilty, but the guilt didn't hurt all that much.

She actually was decent as I moved. Then she became nasty and mean as the reality set in. A few months later we finalized the D, and life goes on. I re-married and she is dating now. It probably was for the best for both of us.

You will be ok. Just let the chips fall where they will. Be a good ex. Life will be sweet again.


----------



## totamm (May 1, 2012)

Lovemytruck said:


> I heard a couple of suicide hints from my ex WW during the 8 months of attempted R before I moved out and proceeded to D.
> 
> I told her I would call the authorities and have her evaluated if she mentioned it again.


I don't get why you wouldn't just call the authorities and have her evaluated if she mentioned it again rather than threatening to do it, which will shut her up but maybe lead to unfortunate consequences.

Not that you're responsible for her but I don't get why you'd say something like that rather than simply doing it.


----------



## Kaya62003 (Jan 8, 2013)

I think she is manipulating you! There's a shocking quality of a cheater (sarcasm). I don't take suicide lightly, but hate when people use it as a tool to get their way. Call her family and let them know. It's not your problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Re: How do you tell your WS you are ending R?



The-Deceived said:


> I'm pulling the plug. It's not healthy for me and it is not working.


Pretty much just like. Decisive, clear and honest. 

Have a VAR on you. If she plays the suicide card, counter with the baker act card.


----------



## Keepin-my-head-up (Jan 11, 2013)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> Re: How do you tell your WS you are ending R?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deceived,

What advice did ur parents give u on ending it?
Did they suggest on how to go about doing it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

Find a woman half her age.

It works


----------



## Keepin-my-head-up (Jan 11, 2013)

Disenchanted said:


> Find a woman half her age.
> 
> It works


LOL!!
That Rocks!

Parents always give the most straight forward EFFECTIVE advice!

We always question it no matter are age, but man. At the very least they are straight shooters


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

She cheated and lied.

You tell her the truth.

Guess who's the better person.


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

WWs deserve no mercy, sorry.


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

Disenchanted said:


> WWs deserve no mercy, sorry.


I think it depends
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Keepin-my-head-up (Jan 11, 2013)

totamm said:


> I don't get why you wouldn't just call the authorities and have her evaluated if she mentioned it again rather than threatening to do it, which will shut her up but maybe lead to unfortunate consequences.
> 
> Not that you're responsible for her but I don't get why you'd say something like that rather than simply doing it.


Cause he felt that she was full of it and didn't want
To involve the authorities knowing thus.
He just wanted to shut her up.

Just a guess tho
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LetDownNTX (Oct 4, 2012)

If she even utters the word suicide again you need to pick up the phone and call 911. Call her bluff. Those that kill themselves dont talk about it before hand unless they want to be talked out of it or in your case to manipulate you to stay with her.


----------



## The-Deceived (Jan 8, 2013)

LetDownNTX said:


> If she even utters the word suicide again you need to pick up the phone and call 911. Call her bluff. Those that kill themselves dont talk about it before hand unless they want to be talked out of it or in your case to manipulate you to stay with her.


Ya, I called her out on that last night. She won't pull that again.

It was 3 or 4 solid hours of her begging and pleading, promising to go to therapy and start working out again. She fought hard to get another chance. I'm giving it a bit more time. If she can truly demonstrate her departure from crazy town (her analogy) I will consider continuing R. We'll see. Me saying I was leaving (and I intended to) shook her good. She sees now she can't go back to her old insecure OCD nonstop texting me at work psycho self. I can't and won't deal with that any more.

She made a lot of big promises last night. Time will tell.

My soul is so beaten down.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Man, I really wish you'd get away from her. She's wearing you out. it sounds like you gave in just to shut her up.

Being apart from my hubby right after D day is one of the main reasons we're together today. There's no way I could have gained clarity looking at him every day after what he did.


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

Just read your whole thread yesterday T D.
I though I had it rough.
Sorry man.You seem like a strong dude,hang in there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The-Deceived (Jan 8, 2013)

Hope1964 said:


> Man, I really wish you'd get away from her. She's wearing you out. it sounds like you gave in just to shut her up.
> 
> Being apart from my hubby right after D day is one of the main reasons we're together today. There's no way I could have gained clarity looking at him every day after what he did.


Yeah she wore me down. But she also reminded me of how good it's been between us for the last few weeks (save the previous 2 days of crazy town). There's no tension or fighting, we get along great and she is remorseful every day. She reminded me of all the good we have, and how that outweighs the horrible thing she did.

I'll give it a bit more time. If she goes nuts again I'll have to do it, no matter how hard she begs.

I appreciate your concern.  What a mess.


----------



## The-Deceived (Jan 8, 2013)

calvin said:


> Just read your whole thread yesterday T D.
> I though I had it rough.
> Sorry man.You seem like a strong dude,hang in there.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks bro. Stronger than I knew I could be.

But I certainly relented yesterday.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

The-Deceived said:


> If she goes nuts again I'll have to do it, no matter how hard she begs.


There, I quoted this so I can hold you to it!!!!


----------



## The-Deceived (Jan 8, 2013)

Hope1964 said:


> There, I quoted this so I can hold you to it!!!!


Thanks - I'll certainly be revisiting this thread a lot, I reckon.


----------



## boogie110 (Aug 3, 2012)

The-Deceived said:


> Yeah she wore me down. But she also reminded me of how good it's been between us for the last few weeks (save the previous 2 days of crazy town). There's no tension or fighting, we get along great and she is remorseful every day. She reminded me of all the good we have, and how that outweighs the horrible thing she did.
> 
> I'll give it a bit more time. If she goes nuts again I'll have to do it, no matter how hard she begs.
> 
> I appreciate your concern.  What a mess.


I read your thread last night and really thought about it. I was a little sad for you and her, but mostly for the whole life you had that it was now coming to a complete end. This morning, while dropping my toddler off at pre school I was still saddened that it was now completely done - like I was involved in a soap opera and my two fav. characters divorced and left the show.

And now - I find that it was just a tease and they are back and trying to R again.

Congratulations - you give me some hope in men who can forgive and hope that maybe I can deal with the next few years myself.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I hope so. And I really hope you find happiness sooner rather than later. I know how bleak things look right now. but no matter what, you WILL look back on this time of your life at some point as the PAST, because your present will be much better! The long Alberta winter is almost over, the days are getting longer (the sun is still up when we leave work at the end of the day!), long summer days are just around the corner.

Do you camp in summertime?


----------



## The-Deceived (Jan 8, 2013)

boogie110 said:


> I read your thread last night and really thought about it. I was a little sad for you and her, but mostly for the whole life you had that it was now coming to a complete end. This morning, while dropping my toddler off at pre school I was still saddened that it was now completely done - like I was involved in a soap opera and my two fav. characters divorced and left the show.
> 
> And now - I find that it was just a tease and they are back and trying to R again.
> 
> Congratulations - you give me some hope in men who can forgive and hope that maybe I can deal with the next few years myself.


What a nice post, thank you.


----------



## The-Deceived (Jan 8, 2013)

Hope1964 said:


> I hope so. And I really hope you find happiness sooner rather than later. I know how bleak things look right now. but no matter what, you WILL look back on this time of your life at some point as the PAST, because your present will be much better! The long Alberta winter is almost over, the days are getting longer (the sun is still up when we leave work at the end of the day!), long summer days are just around the corner.
> 
> Do you camp in summertime?


Thanks Hope! The Alberta winter did not make this any easier, as you can imagine. The sun being up for the commute both ways now is so nice, and I can't WAIT for summer days in the backyard with the kids. And potentially my wife.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

The-Deceived said:


> Thanks Hope! The Alberta winter did not make this any easier, as you can imagine. The sun being up for the commute both ways now is so nice, and I can't WAIT for summer days in the backyard with the kids. And potentially my wife.


Me too! We redid our yard last year to low maintenance rock landscaping, and put in a huge firepit. This year we'll be adding a few more tweaks, but mostly just enjoying 

Do you plant a garden?


----------



## The-Deceived (Jan 8, 2013)

Hope1964 said:


> Me too! We redid our yard last year to low maintenance rock landscaping, and put in a huge firepit. This year we'll be adding a few more tweaks, but mostly just enjoying
> 
> Do you plant a garden?


I'm not really the outdoors-y type, so no camping. A garden is something my daughter would LOVE (she's 5). And I love fresh, raw veggies. Might have to be a project for the spring/summer. 

Come on summer! (All 1.5 months of it  )


----------



## Lovemytruck (Jul 3, 2012)

totamm said:


> I don't get why you wouldn't just call the authorities and have her evaluated if she mentioned it again rather than threatening to do it, which will shut her up but maybe lead to unfortunate consequences.
> 
> Not that you're responsible for her but I don't get why you'd say something like that rather than simply doing it.


She is a nurse and has had first hand experience with suicide attempts. I really felt that it was purely an attempt at manipulation. I felt deeply for her, and probably wanted her to move past the self-pity and get stronger. It worked. Maybe not the right move, but it was the last time she used the tactic.

It was several months later when I decided to D. That is when things were pretty calm and I felt it was "safe" for both of us.

That was a good question. The suicide thing is very tricky. It is one ace in the hole threat for some. If I really felt it was a possiblity, yes, I would have been on the phone in a heartbeat.


----------



## The-Deceived (Jan 8, 2013)

Lovemytruck said:


> She is a nurse and has had first hand experience with suicide attempts. I really felt that it was purely an attempt at manipulation. I felt deeply for her, and probably wanted her to move past the self-pity and get stronger. It worked. Maybe not the right move, but it was the last time she used the tactic.
> 
> It was several months later when I decided to D. That is when things were pretty calm and I felt it was "safe" for both of us.
> 
> That was a good question. The suicide thing is very tricky. It is one ace in the hole threat for some. If I really felt it was a possiblity, yes, I would have been on the phone in a heartbeat.


How did your WW react when you ended R several months in?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

The-Deceived said:


> I'm not really the outdoors-y type, so no camping. A garden is something my daughter would LOVE (she's 5). And I love fresh, raw veggies. Might have to be a project for the spring/summer.
> 
> Come on summer! (All 1.5 months of it  )


Ooo, if you do a garden let me know. I grew up on an acreage near Red Deer and we used to plant enough to feed ourselves all winter. The one we have now is big for city standards, and it's so much fun!! And nothing beats coming home and picking a salad for supper.

If you have a big enough back yard you can do camp outs there with the kids. My kids LOVED doing that as they grew up. Still do sometimes


----------



## gbonham77 (Feb 21, 2013)

tell her that you cannot continue to force yourself to do unworhty thing, and tell her that she worths nothing for R


----------



## Lovemytruck (Jul 3, 2012)

I am trying to catch-up on your thread. Haven't read it all since yesterday.

What I did read, it sounds very similar. She was super clingy when my decision was made. I think it was surreal for her, and it surely was for me.

I did have conflicting emotions. So painful to actually move out and load up my truck. Neighbors were watching. Friends were asking about it.

She was good during most of it. The one thing that completely let me know that it was for the best is that she called my Mom the day before to "wish her a happy birthday." She NEVER in 23 years of marriage called my Mom on her birthday. My Mom called me back literally as I was loading my truck. The lovely exWW was telling my Mom that I had been abusing her, cheating on her, and threating her. All absolutely lies. My Mom cried when she called. I was betrayed one last time right in the middle of the move.

A couple weeks later (fall of 2011) my son refused to text, email, talk, see me. He did send me a scripture reference and told me I was "blinded by the devil." Sweet exWW has done more damage. It was about 18 months ago. I since have re-married. He finally met his new step-mom last month. Damn lies are worse than the illicit sex.

Oh well. Life is better for me. I feel for you. You will be better someday too.

Funny thing is that I really hope my exW will find someone to marry again. It will hopefully give her something positive and help my sons have a better mother as we all move forward. Just glad my sons are now 22 and 19 and not little kids.


----------



## The-Deceived (Jan 8, 2013)

Lovemytruck said:


> I am trying to catch-up on your thread. Haven't read it all since yesterday.
> 
> What I did read, it sounds very similar. She was super clingy when my decision was made. I think it was surreal for her, and it surely was for me.
> 
> ...


Wow, you found your new woman quickly. Good for you. Did you meet her during your attempted R?


----------



## The-Deceived (Jan 8, 2013)

I believe it's inevitable that I will end it. I just don't know how. I tried and she wouldn't accept it. She just won't accept it and said as much. She actually physically stopped me from leaving. How do I deal with that? Do I kick her out? Can I do that legally? Do I do it via text like she did to me? Our kids are out of town until Sunday. It would be better to do it when they aren't around.

But how?


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

TD - what happened between yesterday and today....you were going to give it time but now you are ready to go?


----------



## Keepin-my-head-up (Jan 11, 2013)

The-Deceived said:


> I believe it's inevitable that I will end it. I just don't know how. I tried and she wouldn't accept it. She just won't accept it and said as much. She actually physically stopped me from leaving. How do I deal with that? Do I kick her out? Can I do that legally? Do I do it via text like she did to me? Our kids are out of town until Sunday. It would be better to do it when they aren't around.
> 
> But how?


In a month, how many up days do you have?
If you do not tell her ur feeling crappy, does she sense it or does she go about her day like everything is good?

First, don't give her false hope with the cuddling and intimacy if you are doing so.
This may cause her to seek it elsewhere.
I know others have said they heard worse, I wonder how many of those worse stories have reconciled?
If it were me, man that would have been very degrading and at the least she would be out! Truthfully I would send her packing along w a divorce to come

But how bout this?
You tell her that its not over yet, you guys will separate and work on it/ figure out next step thru counseling but the separation is to think clearly and see if you can move on?

Basically separate, go to counseling and decide.

That way if and when u do divorce, she will have the tools to cope and the experience of living without you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The-Deceived (Jan 8, 2013)

LookingForTheSun said:


> TD - what happened between yesterday and today....you were going to give it time but now you are ready to go?


Just more thinking about the details of what happened. The level of depravity, deceit...putting my kids and me in physical danger. The length of the affair. The financial ruin. 

It was 6 months of this. A person who is capable of doing something so heinous for such a period of time is NOT A GOOD PERSON. She's a fundamentally BAD person. 6 months isn't a slip up or indiscretion. 

I believe all I'm doing by giving it more time is delaying the inevitable. I also realize my love for her is dying, not growing stronger...


----------



## The-Deceived (Jan 8, 2013)

Keepin-my-head-up said:


> In a month, how many up days do you have?
> If you do not tell her ur feeling crappy, does she sense it or does she go about her day like everything is good?
> 
> First, don't give her false hope with the cuddling and intimacy if you are doing so.
> ...


Not many up days. She knows instantly when I'm off. She's very in tune with that.


----------



## Keepin-my-head-up (Jan 11, 2013)

The-Deceived said:


> Not many up days. She knows instantly when I'm off. She's very in tune with that.


You are way to concerned about how she doesn't want you to leave brother.
She wasn't concerned when she did her thing.
She wasn't worried about hurting you, sparing your feelings, thinking about the kids.

I say this cause you made up your mind!
At the least, separate because you NEED that space to figure your own thoughts out and to process.
Truthfully, you just need to get her out of your partnership but I did say the least!

I hate the mind games but cannot argue that they work.
The stories you told were degradng!
And she said she left because she figured out he was using her!
Not because she loved you and the Kidd to much to continue!

Aww man, I'm sorry for what I'm saying.
Your story got me triggering hard.

Figure out how to get her out without her thinking it is over.
Then you guys can do whatever the next step will be.

You have to separate for your sanity tho.
Kids will pick up on your emotions and your interactions and learn all the negative behavior from the 2 of you of u do not
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

The-Deceived said:


> Just more thinking about the details of what happened. The level of depravity, deceit...putting my kids and me in physical danger. The length of the affair. The financial ruin.
> 
> It was 6 months of this. A person who is capable of doing something so heinous for such a period of time is NOT A GOOD PERSON. She's a fundamentally BAD person. 6 months isn't a slip up or indiscretion.
> 
> I believe all I'm doing by giving it more time is delaying the inevitable. I also realize my love for her is dying, not growing stronger...


You already know. That is the first step. I think the other poster is right. Say you need some time to work through this and start with a trial separation, although you already know how you will end it. Break away slowly to protect you and your children as much as possible. Keep stressing it is only temporary so you can get some clarity. Be the nice guy letting her go. It may be hard, but it will work out to your benefit.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

The depravity that she offered him, that I assume has never been offered to you would be an instant deal breaker for me. You simply can't make up for that.


----------



## Lovemytruck (Jul 3, 2012)

The-Deceived said:


> Wow, you found your new woman quickly. Good for you. Did you meet her during your attempted R?


I just posted on your other thread.

I did meet my new woman about a week prior to my separation. I did not or would not recommend chasing until the R is in the trash can. I actually signed up for match about 2-3 weeks before I physically separated. We lucked out and hit it off. I mostly did it to burn my exWW. I figured it was my revenge for a PA with a bottom feeder dude at her work and an EA (at least) during the same time with my former best friend, that was like a brother.

My take on the new woman was that of a casual friend until the D was well under way. It just continued to get better and better. We married at the end of this past October.

Rebound? Maybe. Regrets? No. She is so far ahead of the exWW that it not really a comparison.

I am also 47 and she is 45. We both have lots of miles as far as knowing what we wanted in a spouse. We both had almost everything in common, and the same outlooks on life.

It is wonderful dealing with a mature, supportive, responsible woman.

Finding and dating is really pretty easy and fun compared to bad R and D stuff.

Enjoy it at your on pace. Make sure you are ready before playing with fire again.


----------



## Lovemytruck (Jul 3, 2012)

One other fact about my R, it went on for about 8 months. Multiple d-days ant TT as usual for these things. Still many unanswered questions about the "why" stuff.


----------



## WasDecimated (Mar 23, 2011)

Simple...file for Divorce. Let the papers do the talking. 

That's what I did. I was sick of over a year of false R with XWW putting in no effort. I was getting almost nothing that I needed from her including openness, honesty, or remorse itself. 

I didn't say a word...I just filed and had her served.


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

And what was her reaction? Anything like your avitar?


----------

